# What happened to Robitronic?



## Rippin (Jan 12, 2006)

I've been trying to get my Dyno fixed since January of 2006. No one responds to my e-mail at Robitronic, Does any one know what's up with them?


----------



## Rippin (Jan 12, 2006)

Gee, did i say something wrong??? nobody responds to my e-mails here either????  anybody??


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

I Assume Your Trying The Usa Based Robi, Try Contacting Robi Headquarters, I Think Their In Germany.


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Try,

[email protected] or
[email protected] 

I haven't needed help for years, but that is where I was able to hook up with Robert.

Good luck :thumbsup: .


----------



## Rippin (Jan 12, 2006)

The Jet said:


> Try,
> 
> [email protected] or
> [email protected]
> ...


Thanks Bret, i've tried both of these with no luck. Apparently they have no parts left or don't want to bother. 

You coming to the track on Monday?


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Yea, I'll probably stop by again to say hey.

See ya then, Bret


----------



## Stratus54 (Jul 16, 2005)

After a lot of emails sent I finally recieved a answer from Robi... this is what they sent.....

Yes, you have to send it to us, that we can repair it!



KRISTINA





e-mail: [email protected]



Robitronic Electronic Ges.m.b.H

Guntherstrasse 11

A - 1150 Vienna

Austria



Tel: +43-1-982 09 20

Fax: +43-1-982 09 21



VAT# : ATU 525 65 308



Homepage: www.robitronic.com


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Stratus54 said:


> After a lot of emails sent I finally recieved a answer from Robi... this is what they sent.....
> 
> Yes, you have to send it to us, that we can repair it!
> 
> ...


wow, that was short and sweet and missing a word or two


----------



## Rippin (Jan 12, 2006)

Stratus54 said:


> After a lot of emails sent I finally recieved a answer from Robi... this is what they sent.....
> 
> Yes, you have to send it to us, that we can repair it!
> 
> ...


THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR THAT INFORMATION!!!!!!!


----------



## MURDOCKRC (Nov 20, 2001)

Axial
21092 Bake Parkway, #114
Lake Forest, CA 92630
Tel.: 949-600-8647
Fax: 949-600-8645

This may be easier. See if this gets the help you need


----------



## Rippin (Jan 12, 2006)

MURDOCKRC said:


> Axial
> 21092 Bake Parkway, #114
> Lake Forest, CA 92630
> Tel.: 949-600-8647
> ...


AGAIN, THANK YOU!!!!


----------

